# what do i feed my doe because she is very week



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

my doe has had 8 babies and is very week and my other doe who lost all her babies at birth is very thin and very very week i am feeding them normal mouse food an scrambled eggs as well as bread and milk is there anything els i could give them to get there strength up or do??thx :!:


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I feed my does all of the above, with yogurt treats and mealworms. It seems to help the moms fatten up a bit, and the babies stay fat.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Change the milk for Lactol, it is easier to digest for them and more like the milk they'd get from their mother as a baby. While they may like the bread, it won't do much to build up a weak mouse. It sounds to me like they are ill, not just undernourished. Try plain cooked chicken/turkey, cooked egg, extra fatty seeds, mealworms, complete dog food on top of their mix. Make sure their water supply is working as it could also be dehydration. They may need a vet visit...


----------



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

kk thx a lot,x


----------

